# snowboard bag recommendation



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone have a recommendation for a snowboard bag.. 
I would like wheels too and some where to store some stuff


----------



## rfrich74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a Burton Wheelie Locker and Wheelie Board Case. Even though they are almost the same price I would go with the board case one rate locker. The locker is heavier before you put anything in it and is so big that in order to fill it enough so it doesn't smash flat you get up to 50lbs easy. If you are traveling by air that is a big issue. You can still pack PLENTY of stuff in the board case for a week trip it just doesn't have the extra storage compartments like the locker.


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

I have the wheelie locker too and agree with rfrich74. It fits a lot, but you hit the weight limit before you fill it up.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

Dakine Low Roller. Had mine for 3 years. $95. If mine ever gets destroyed, I will order another. I can carry my board, boots, gear, and almost a weeks worth of clothes in the thing. Not sure what the warranty is(not that I'd ever need it) but their backpacks carry a lifetime one.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

+1 on the Dakine Low Roller. This is the second season I've had mine. It's been used by myself and some friends all over the country and to Canada. It has held up superbly, still no significant wear and tear. Like Kapn says it will fit all your snow gear and clothes for about a week. A great single bag for flying option.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

i like the low roller too bad i can't find a 175 in Black or northwood


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Re posted from a previous similar thread:

I recently bought the burton wheelie board case, very good construction quality, good gear protection, nice boot and clothing removal bags, plenty of room. In the 166 i can easily fit 2 boards and all the clothing ill need for a 2 week trip. I only take this one bag as my check in luggage on snow trips. Empty weight was about 3.5kg. Highly recommended. I managed to squeeze 2 sets of boards bindings and boots plus clothing totaling 30kg for the current trip to Japan for a whole season. So there is plenty of space.

The gig wheelie is a lot simpler without the additional nice features that the wheelie board case has.
The locker wheelie is just massive and heavy (~7kg empty weight), nice additional features but i dont think its worth the extra $ and weight.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Another vote for the Dakine lo roller. Great bag.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Unfortunatley i can't find it in greater than 157 on Dogfunk


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Try o2gearshop.com - they have the northwood in 175 for $100

Dakine Low Roller 175cm Bag - F11 - o2gearshop.com


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

yet another vote for the Dakine... swallows my gear and all the clothes i need for a trip. if you pack it right, it will form a perfect rectangle shape when full. flown with it 3 times (once with 2 decks) with almost no wear and tear and no damage to any of my equipment.


----------



## howies (Aug 10, 2011)

Another plus one on the Dakine low roller
Been on Four trips with it, all transporting not only my setup, but my birds. 
2 boards 4 boots 4 bindings and a few sneaky clothes.
It gets very heavy, very quickly mind. I imagine for one setup it would be a dream!

Got away witht the weight flying on air Norway, air canda, and easy jet.You've got to pull the 'take the weight' trick. 

- Prentend your balancing the lengthy board bag on the conveyor and instead take some of the weight from the rear of the bag. Watch the read-out and know the limit. Works so so well. The stewards don't seem to be savvy to it.


----------



## Surf+Snow (Feb 28, 2012)

howies said:


> You've got to pull the 'take the weight' trick.
> 
> - Prentend your balancing the lengthy board bag on the conveyor and instead take some of the weight from the rear of the bag. Watch the read-out and know the limit. Works so so well. The stewards don't seem to be savvy to it.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I thought I was the only "criminal" doing this. I usually place my bags so that they hang a bit and then I use my foot to pick up the bag slowly and make it magically weigh slightly below the allowed weight limit. Oh the hundreds of dollars I've saved by taking advantage of these dumb*****!!!! Suck on this Continental, American, Delta, Air Canada, Condor and Lufthansa!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

D1CKER1 said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a snowboard bag..
> I would like wheels too and some where to store some stuff


If you're getting a soft shell, make sure it isn't too long. Ideally, the board's should stiffen the back through it's whole length. 

I have a Burton wheelie of some sort, 181 cm cuz I thought it'd give me more storage than a 175 or less. It sure does... more than I need actually :thumbsup:. Problem is that the bag is much longer than my boards. So the "top end" folds up when I pick up the handle up to wheel it, and the bag drags on the floor when wheeled :thumbsdown:. So I have to "sling" the handle over my shoulder and drag the bag behind me in order to engage the wheels properly. This is a pain, especially if you're wheeling a computer case or a pullman in the other hand.


----------

